# Cyp. Gisela



## parvi_17 (May 8, 2008)

My second Gisela; I just bought it today. I really like the coloring. It is very different from my other Gisela.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 8, 2008)

Very nice. :clap: Where do you get those in Edmonton?

Joanne


----------



## parvi_17 (May 8, 2008)

Hole's Greenhouses & Gardens in St. Albert carries them. Unfortunately this one was $60, but I guess they don't get much cheaper than that.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 8, 2008)

Thanks. I looked for cyps at the greenhouses here last year, but the few I did find were poor specimens. Will have to make a trip to Holes one of these days; I've never been, but I'd really like to.

Joanne


----------



## parvi_17 (May 8, 2008)

Yeah there are several places around town that carry Cyp. parviflorum var. pubescens annually but they are usually young and overpriced. Hole's usually carries robust, mature plants which are a little more expensive but it's well worth it. You'll love Hole's!


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2008)

Thanx!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 8, 2008)

I see that Holes has a number of different cyps in their on line catalogue. Do I dare try one? I know a number of species grow wild around here, but I just can't imagine how anything so delicate-looking survives our climate. I shall have to investigate further....:drool:

Joanne


----------



## parvi_17 (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments!

Joanne, the first thing I will tell you is the prices are totally wrong... the cheapest they have right now is $35 (not $6, $11 like it says). But seriously the species and hybrids they sell (except acaule, which they won't be getting this year) are really quite easy.

Joe


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2008)

So far, [he says w/ fingers crossed against jinx] cyps have proven not too difficult. My cyp reginae seedling from last year have sprouted up 10/12 planted.


----------

